# Ibanez summer 2017



## hatena6 (Jun 20, 2017)

http://www.wiredguitarist.com/2017/06/20/new-ibanez-summer-2017-prestige-models/


----------



## JD27 (Jun 20, 2017)

Damn those 652s are sick! Reverse headstock for the win!


----------



## Gravy Train (Jun 20, 2017)

That Maple boarded RGD


----------



## saminator (Jun 20, 2017)

Ughhh, I want that white RGD...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 20, 2017)

Looks like the RGD will be a hundred or so more than the standard black RGD. 

But it comes with a Lo-Pro Edge and actual DiMarzios...


----------



## cardinal (Jun 20, 2017)

Hahaha that RGD better sell like crazy. Like an SSO wet dream come true. Looks very cool.


----------



## cip 123 (Jun 20, 2017)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> "actual DiMarzios..."




Imo any pickup Dimarzio that's been produced for Ibanez has always felt lifeless. I love dimarzio but the ones made for Ibanez, to put it in as best terms as I can they sound like, well nothing, no character.

I used to get a nice Tone Zone/Air norton set in a prestige....now I get the same pickups that are in the Iron labels?


----------



## Glades (Jun 20, 2017)

that rgd looks killer. If they keep the scale at 26.5", I'll get one


----------



## saminator (Jun 20, 2017)

cip 123 said:


> I used to get a nice Tone Zone/Air norton set in a prestige....now I get the same pickups that are in the Iron labels?



Honestly, I wish they'd just put in the crappy pickups that were in the RGD2127FX/Z... I'm only gonna tear them out anyway and install ones I like, they might as well be cheap.

Or maybe the Fusion Edge 7's cost as much as the V87 and V77, in which case whatever.


----------



## Leviathus (Jun 20, 2017)

Yeah the RGD's sick, just still hate that switch on it.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jun 20, 2017)

Some cool new guitars. I think putting in Dimarzio's that aren't the standard-fare (TZ/AN or PAF7's) combo in these instruments is a positive as the Fusion Edge will likely suit the musical styles more closely for those buying these instruments.


----------



## feraledge (Jun 20, 2017)

Damn. I don't do Ibanez, but those RGRs are sick. I would be amped if ESP copied those specs for an M or Horizon! Also, how are they still doing rosewood?


----------



## couverdure (Jun 20, 2017)

I _really _want the RGR652AHBF.

Also the RGD3127 could really use some f-holes so it could be a "Thall Gilbert" signature model (sorry not sorry also stolen joke).


----------



## Jake (Jun 20, 2017)

That fixed bridge RG rules. $1300 street according to Ibanez Rules. I can see myself ending up with one at some point after moving some of this other stuff like my natural rga121


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Jun 21, 2017)

Yeah all this RGD hype...but I'm just sitting here checkin out that fixed bridge RGR 



cip 123 said:


> Imo any pickup Dimarzio that's been produced for Ibanez has always felt lifeless. I love dimarzio but the ones made for Ibanez, to put it in as best terms as I can they sound like, well nothing, no character.
> 
> I used to get a nice Tone Zone/Air norton set in a prestige....now I get the same pickups that are in the Iron labels?



I really dig the Fusion Edges, I actually bought a set someone pulled out of an Iron Label to put in my PRS.
To each his own I guess 



Jake said:


> That fixed bridge RG rules. $1300 street according to Ibanez Rules. I can see myself ending up with one at some point after moving some of this other stuff *like my natural rga121*



You have my attention.


----------



## A-Branger (Jun 21, 2017)

wow for the first time ever I can finally say I would be happy to actually own a Prestige. That fixed RG tick many of my boxes even with a "black" finish and dot inlays. I absolutely love they put some white pickups on it to go with the neck binding and body.

If I had bought the Iron Label RGA I would have change the pickups for white ones for the same reason, but I hate the "red/brown" back on those guitars. Seems Ibanez is finally learning. So if any rep from Ibanez is reading this, Great job Mate..... now can I haz one?


----------



## lewis (Jun 21, 2017)

why are not every model ever available in reverse headstock??

the 652s are killer


----------



## Glades (Jun 21, 2017)

I wish those 652s didn't have the reverse headstock. So ugly and impractical IMO


----------



## Haun (Jun 21, 2017)

I would keelhaul a group of assorted puppies to get my hands on the RGD.


----------



## laxu (Jun 21, 2017)

Ibanez reeeaallly loves their shades of black...


----------



## gunshow86de (Jun 21, 2017)

Just posting some better photos from Ibanez Rules......


----------



## Decipher (Jun 21, 2017)

I need that RGD in my life..... DAYUM.


----------



## jephjacques (Jun 21, 2017)

The RGD looks to be 25.5" which is a bit of a bummer, but that finish is rad as hell. The RGs look cool


----------



## Metropolis (Jun 21, 2017)

jephjacques said:


> The RGD looks to be 25.5" which is a bit of a bummer, but that finish is rad as hell. The RGs look cool



What, letter D in RGD means "downtuned" or something like that, and they're always with 26,5" scale.


----------



## jephjacques (Jun 21, 2017)

I stand corrected!


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Jun 21, 2017)

Love the RGD except knob placement


----------



## A-Branger (Jun 21, 2017)

lewis said:


> why are not every model ever available in reverse headstock??



because then "reverse" headstock would become the norm and the new "standard" and then you would think its boring and would want to be different and to have the "non-standard" one or "regular" instead  



laxu said:


> Ibanez reeeaallly loves their shades of black...


because the good old "black is safe" mantra of marketing teams for guitars brands

which its in a way true

. But also fits into the endless loop of "we sell black guitars because thats what people buy -> we buy black guitars because thats the only thing available"


----------



## Mathemagician (Jun 21, 2017)

Man I wish I liked ibanez necks. That RGD is perfect. I just don't get along with "wide-flat" D shaped necks. Sucks for me .


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 21, 2017)

Finally an RGD with a trem I like. Coming in white is just a bonus. On the list...


----------



## MrHelloGuitar (Jun 22, 2017)

Oh lawd that RDG is so mine wow literally everything I need in a 7 right there hah


----------



## Sogradde (Jun 22, 2017)

The chrome hardware on the RGD really irks me. Everything else would have been a better choice (especially gold )

I really like the RGR though. However, no TZ/AN combo PUs on a prestige? What are the Fusion Edges like?
Edit: Why rosewood fretboards on a black guitar?


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Jun 22, 2017)

More pics of the 652, also from Ibanex Rules (go to the top of the page and click on NEW if you want to see the fixed bridge variant): 

http://www.ibanezrules.com/new/rgr652ahbwk.htm

Fretboard might be rosewood but it has to be died if it's that black. Simple but good aesthetics on this one! Great option for anyone who loves bound guitars. Wish they'd start doing those exotic wood necks on the Prestige line that they're currently doing on the Premiums, though.


----------



## rifftrauma (Jun 22, 2017)

I've been hoping for a decent prestige RGR model for a longtime now. Even thought about trying to Frankenstein a couple of older models and then send them off to Marty Bell for a refinish. Very happy to see the RGR652AHB/F get added to the lineup, just don't jive with the aesthetics. I wish they would pop out an RGR6UCS or some something similar. Low-Pro, Ebony fretboard, SS frets, mystic night finish? Yes please! Anyways, glad to see these additions.


----------



## A-Branger (Jun 22, 2017)

Sogradde said:


> Edit: Why rosewood fretboards on a black guitar?



because "Ibanez"


----------



## squids (Jun 23, 2017)

Sogradde said:


> I really like the RGR though. However, no TZ/AN combo PUs on a prestige? What are the Fusion Edges like?


fusion edges are pickups that dimarzio developed solely for ibanez's iron label guitars (aka you can't actually buy them). as a result, they are pretty "djenty", also good for technical/chordy stuff. i liked em


----------



## squids (Jun 23, 2017)

rifftrauma said:


> I've been hoping for a decent prestige RGR model for a longtime now. Even thought about trying to Frankenstein a couple of older models and then send them off to Marty Bell for a refinish. Very happy to see the RGR652AHB/F get added to the lineup, just don't jive with the aesthetics. I wish they would pop out an RGR6UCS or some something similar. Low-Pro, Ebony fretboard, SS frets, mystic night finish? Yes please! Anyways, glad to see these additions.


bro.
http://www.ibanez.com/products/u_eg...7&cat_id=1&series_id=1&data_id=207&color=CL01
almost everything you wanted, besides reverse headstock. what the heck


----------



## rifftrauma (Jun 23, 2017)

squids said:


> bro.
> http://www.ibanez.com/products/u_eg...7&cat_id=1&series_id=1&data_id=207&color=CL01
> almost everything you wanted, besides reverse headstock. what the heck



Yea I was referencing the RG6UCS as far as the aesthetics. An RGR version would be fucking amazing. If my Aristides build wasn't about to wrap up I'd have snagged one already. Again I'm very happy with the reverse headstock releases.


----------



## squids (Jun 23, 2017)

rifftrauma said:


> Yea I was referencing the RG6UCS as far as the aesthetics. An RGR version would be fucking amazing. If my Aristides build wasn't about to wrap up I'd have snagged one already. Again I'm very happy with the reverse headstock releases.


i thought you just didn't know about it and like everything you wanted was on that model, so i was impressed with your predicting abilities


----------



## Humbuck (Jun 24, 2017)

If an Ibanez doesn't have a reverse headstock, it just doesn't look right to me.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jun 24, 2017)

RGD without dots would have been perfection


----------



## Uncreative123 (Jun 25, 2017)

October?? Ughhhh


----------



## btbg (Jun 25, 2017)

cip 123 said:


> Imo any pickup Dimarzio that's been produced for Ibanez has always felt lifeless. I love dimarzio but the ones made for Ibanez, to put it in as best terms as I can they sound like, well nothing, no character.
> 
> I used to get a nice Tone Zone/Air norton set in a prestige....now I get the same pickups that are in the Iron labels?



Would you rather v7 and v8's then?


----------



## cip 123 (Jun 26, 2017)

btbg said:


> Would you rather v7 and v8's then?


I've only tried them briefly and didn't pay much attention as I was younger. 

I just feel if they're paying for Dimarzio's they could've gotten one of the many great models they offer. I hate to sound like a snob but I feel it's appropriate when I'm paying prestige money, why am I getting Iron Label pups? (Though I do see the counter argument that you can say Iron labels get prestige pups). Bah, I always have something to say when Ibanez comes out with something. I really want to like Ibanez but they keep doing things that irk me the wrong way.


----------



## couverdure (Jun 26, 2017)

Humbuck said:


> If an Ibanez doesn't have a reverse headstock, it just doesn't look right to me.


How come? Reverse headstocks are a minority in Ibanez, and most of them seem to be based on custom guitars based on their preferred specs so that's probably you're too used to seeing them.

If you want an all reverse headstock guitar company, check out Chapman Guitars instead.


----------



## p88 (Jun 26, 2017)

man, this looks soooo sick!


----------



## Dayn (Jun 26, 2017)

I don't think I'm a fan of maple fingerboards, but other than that, that white RGD is everything I'm after. I was considering one of those Strandberg 7s with a trem, but hot damn. I'm already spoiled by Prestige Ibanez, so...


----------



## Fierce_Swe (Jun 27, 2017)

I suppose those will not make their way over to the EU...


----------



## A-Branger (Jun 27, 2017)

whats the deal with Ibanez against using Ebony?. I get its more expensive and hard to find for mass produced guitar, so I get it to not having it. But why not on the Prestige line?, isnt supposed to be the top of the line of what they can produce without going custom?, so why not add it there, people would happily pay for it. Still dont get why put rosewood on a "black" guitar.

Also with the CITES regulations on rosewood, it kinda makes more sense to use ebony here. But for some reaosn its fine on the Iron Label stuff. But on a beautiful black prestige guitar nope


----------



## couverdure (Jun 27, 2017)

A-Branger said:


> whats the deal with Ibanez against using Ebony?. I get its more expensive and hard to find for mass produced guitar, so I get it to not having it. But why not on the Prestige line?, isnt supposed to be the top of the line of what they can produce without going custom?, so why not add it there, people would happily pay for it. Still dont get why put rosewood on a "black" guitar.
> 
> Also with the CITES regulations on rosewood, it kinda makes more sense to use ebony here. But for some reaosn its fine on the Iron Label stuff. But on a beautiful black prestige guitar nope


The Prestige Uppercut series fills that quota, and they even added stainless steel frets on them this year plus a 6-string RG with Lo-Pro trem to boot.


----------



## A-Branger (Jun 27, 2017)

yeah I remmber those now, but they seem like "one look only" those UC series. Still with the CITES stuff I was expecting them to start moving away from rosewood at least on the Prestige line. I get not using ebony on standard stuff or even premium.

and SS frets?? didnt new that one, nice


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 27, 2017)

Ebony in 2017 sucks. There I said it. It's woefully inconsistent, crazy overpriced thanks to an almost mob-like sales network and prone to cracking. 

There are so many better wood and non-woods that can be made jet black, which is really what people want when they complain about a guitar not having an ebony board. 

Of note, ebony is also under CITES as well as listed as an IUCN "Red" species.


----------



## A-Branger (Jun 27, 2017)

richlite FTW


----------



## technomancer (Jun 27, 2017)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Ebony in 2017 sucks. There I said it. It's woefully inconsistent, crazy overpriced thanks to an almost mob-like sales network and prone to cracking.
> 
> There are so many better wood and non-woods that can be made jet black, which is really what people want when they complain about a guitar not having an ebony board.
> 
> Of note, ebony is also under CITES as well as listed as an IUCN "Red" species.



Quoted for truth


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Jun 27, 2017)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Ebony in 2017 sucks. There I said it. It's woefully inconsistent, crazy overpriced thanks to an almost mob-like sales network and prone to cracking.
> 
> There are so many better wood and non-woods that can be made jet black, which is really what people want when they complain about a guitar not having an ebony board.
> 
> Of note, ebony is also under CITES as well as listed as an IUCN "Red" species.



I'm sure you know this already and are just describing the reality of the ebony market in 2017, but the colour inconsistency we've seen of late is by design. Actually, I'm positive you know this given your remark about the mob-like sales network 

However, for anyone not in the know, Taylor-Listug-Madinter (i.e. Taylor of Taylor Guitars) controls the supply of ebony for the musical instrument trade, specifically laying claim to 75% of all ebony production out of Cameroon, the last country with substantial legal ebony reserves. A few years ago, when Taylor and Madinter came together to buy this supplier in Cameroon, they soonafter discovered that 90% of the ebony being cut in Cameroon was wasted because it had irregular colour. Bob Taylor relates the story in this video, but the short version is that the loggers had to cut down the trees to determine whether the ebony was the 'good' type or not, and, because the 'bad' streaky ebony was worth 1/5th of the price, the loggers were forced to leave it behind if they wanted to stay in business because it simply wasn't worth the price to log. So the choice Bob Taylor made as the guy more or less in control of this ebony monopoly was to make the prices equal for both types of ebony so this wastage wouldn't occur. It wasn't a bad idea by any means...from a sustainability standpoint, I don't see how you could criticise it. But it also means that getting pure black ebony is only going to happen 10% of the time now (because those other trees wasted 90% of the time are now coming to market), and that only the most discriminating of secondary suppliers (say, custom shops) are going to allow their customers to express a preference for jet black ebony, and they're probably going to make you pay for it, too, given its relative rarity. 

I don't think it looks that bad, but it's the same problem that's existed for years with rosewood: guitar makers rarely take the colour of the wood into account when selecting the finish colour of the guitar, so you'll occasionally get these guitars that look a bit like the instrument equivalent of some kid wearing his first suit to prom (i.e. can't match his leathers with his suit colour...blacks and browns especially). I think EBMM did a good job of this last year by opting for a 'Brown Sugar' rather than a black finish for the ebony-equipped JP16, but that's definitely the exception to the rule. If more guitar makers followed suit and stopped assuming ebony would always be this nice, neutral black we've expected it to be for decades, you'd see fewer garish designs floating around out there. 

That aside, what's so bad about ebony these days? The B-grade stuff is still the same wood with all the same material properties ebony is celebrated for in the musical instrument trade (tight grain, hard and durable, etc.), and those properties trump the inconvenience of getting a piece with a few vanilla streaks in it in my view. The alternatives are other exotic hardwoods which may or may not tick all the boxes ebony does (including having reserves large enough to be viable for widescale instrument production) and synthetic composites which have been long-controversial in the mostly traditional world of guitar enthusiasts. 

As for ebony's CITES listing, it varies depending on the species. It's a similar deal to rosewood, really, and many other exotic woods you occasionally see used in guitar-making. This list gives a partial overview of which types are critically endangered and which ones are not; it's a difficult thing talk about without going in-depth about it, really. If your point is just that ebony isn't so great because it isn't exactly plentiful either, no disagreement there. But sadly that's the reality with a lot of exotic hardwoods these days.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Jun 28, 2017)

I think that boils down to Max's statement of "...jet black, which is really what people want."
Whole lot simpler than the actual properties of the wood itself, people just like the traditional look of it. 

I really loved the tight grain in combination with the darker, uniform color, but having to worry about cracking is something I wouldn't really miss. 
I'd really like to see Richlite get some more attention, or other composites. Seems that would get you the best of both worlds. Sure, the purists would scoff, but wood builds wouldn't just cease. They just wouldn't use those brands.

And really, how many Ibanez or ESP enthusiasts do you think would reject a guitar with a Richlite board simply because it's not wood? 
Interesting read though, Sermo. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## ThomasUV777 (Jun 28, 2017)

A wild new model appears (Ibanez RG652MQM-SLG Prestige)


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Jun 28, 2017)

Ordacleaphobia said:


> I think that boils down to Max's statement of "...jet black, which is really what people want."
> Whole lot simpler than the actual properties of the wood itself, people just like the traditional look of it.
> 
> I really loved the tight grain in combination with the darker, uniform color, but having to worry about cracking is something I wouldn't really miss.
> ...



I wouldn't underestimate the mystical art of tonewood voodoo...thinking of ebony and its place on a Les Paul, for example, it's more than just the colour that matters. Still, you're absolutely right that in some circles is basically just boils down to black wood vs. brown, and the browner ebony gets, the lesser its appeal. 

Re: alternative materials for fretboards: it's a difficult question to answer, but even here on SS.org where tradition can take a bit of a backseat, ebony is prized. I won't speculate whether a majority would hate it or not, but I do think based on the amount of complaining we get about Ibanez's spec choices already, a switch to Richlite would not go down well.


----------



## A-Branger (Jun 28, 2017)

well Gibson have used composite materials for some fretboards. And Gibson fanboys are some of the more "purist/traditionalist" people out there, even the brand itself have a hardtime stepping out of their 50/60/70's comfort zone regards to construction and even colors



Sermo Lupi said:


> Re: alternative materials for fretboards: it's a difficult question to answer, but even here on SS.org where tradition can take a bit of a backseat, ebony is prized. I won't speculate whether a majority would hate it or not, but I do think based on the amount of complaining we get about Ibanez's spec choices already, a switch to Richlite would not go down well.



Ebony is priced as its hard to get. Perfect example here with Ibanez. The brand where in every tread on "what should I buy" 100% of the time someone here would say "buy an Ibanez Prestige". So SSO people love them, but they dont use Ebony, so when they do see it, its prized. Also because the myth of "ebony board are more snappy, rosewoods are warm" which for metal thats what people wants. Even if the fretboards are far way down in the bottom of the list of "things that make the tone of a guitar".

And I do agree with the "we just want jet black fretboards". I join the crowd and thats one of the main reasons why I want ebony, or I would be happy to use richlite for a custom build if I ever get money for one. And 100% of the time would hapily take a black richlite fretboard on a 500-2000$ guitar over brown rosewood. 

I think most of SSO Ibanez specs complains are either a wrong choice of tremolo, wrong combination of colors/stains, or the model not being a prestige one. I bet you no-one here on SSO would complain about an Ibanez using richlite. Take for example the JB-20/27 the Indo one, because its not the prestige model it doesnt come with ebony board but brown rosewood on a black guitar. How much better it would sell if it had black richlite to help keep cost down and keep the look of the prestige one.


----------



## gunch (Jun 28, 2017)

People want that waxed and buffed gloss that ESP has with their ebony


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 28, 2017)

silverabyss said:


> People want that waxed and buffed gloss that ESP has with their ebony



Yeah, they want the totally-doesn't-look-like-wood look.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jun 28, 2017)

People just want jet black it is absolutely that simple. I have so many guitars with ebony boards, and if people think the teeny tiny fretboard affects their "tone" then it's just in their head. Pickups/amps do 90% of the work, and perhaps the giant block of wood making up the body has a moderate effect. "Ebony is snappy" is the same as the sales guy at guitar center swearing that EMG HZ pickups in a $200 instrument are "just what the pros like Metallica use." You just roll your eyes internally because you don't want to offend someone who is otherwise a nice person.


----------



## nistley (Jun 28, 2017)

Mathemagician said:


> I have so many guitars with ebony boards, and if people think the teeny tiny fretboard affects their "tone" then it's just in their head.



Or it's in the actual experimental data:
http://acoustics.org/pressroom/httpdocs/137th/fleischer.html

This is a really well beat horse, but apparently not enough. The guitar filters the vibrations of the string by resonating with it. The neck, by being longer and lighter than the body, theoretically does the most resonating and 'filtering' of frequencies with string movement. It doesn't 'add' tone, but if it's made out of sloppy soft wood, it will sure kill it. What can make ebony seem like it's not really effecting the "tone" is the fact that it's not significantly harder than rosewood, or maple. Yet, this doesn't make it less important than the body. And if the guitar absorbs all the frequencies, your pickups and amp won't be able to do anything.

In short, its not some 90/10 or 80/20 additive split, it is %100 -> %95 neck -> %90 body -> %85 pup -> etc subtractive chain, in which you have a hard time putting something back, that's been lost.


----------



## odibrom (Jun 28, 2017)

Please, don't forget to include string quality and thickness on that percentage... Strings are the origin of tone, dead strings = dead tone.

On a side note, yesterday I plugged my kids Ibanez Mikro into my full rig (Triaxis, G-Force, 2:fifty and 2x 112 home made cabs, Celestion loaded) and played with it for a while. An outsider wouldn't be able to tell the difference between that guitar and my precious ones... and it has 1 and 1/2 years old strings... that was pretty fun, btw...


----------



## nistley (Jun 28, 2017)

odibrom said:


> Please, don't forget to include string quality and thickness on that percentage... Strings are the origin of tone, dead strings = dead tone.



I absolutely would agree, and also, weird alloy strings = weird spikes in tone.



odibrom said:


> On a side note, yesterday I plugged my kids Ibanez Mikro into my full rig (Triaxis, G-Force, 2:fifty and 2x 112 home made cabs, Celestion loaded) and played with it for a while. An outsider wouldn't be able to tell the difference between that guitar and my precious ones... and it has 1 and 1/2 years old strings... that was pretty fun, btw...



I got a guitalele a few months ago, those things are also surprisingly loud and fun


----------



## Mathemagician (Jun 28, 2017)

nistley said:


> Or it's in the actual experimental data:
> http://acoustics.org/pressroom/httpdocs/137th/fleischer.html
> 
> This is a really well beat horse, but apparently not enough. The guitar filters the vibrations of the string by resonating with it. The neck, by being longer and lighter than the body, theoretically does the most resonating and 'filtering' of frequencies with string movement. It doesn't 'add' tone, but if it's made out of sloppy soft wood, it will sure kill it. What can make ebony seem like it's not really effecting the "tone" is the fact that it's not significantly harder than rosewood, or maple. Yet, this doesn't make it less important than the body. And if the guitar absorbs all the frequencies, your pickups and amp won't be able to do anything.
> ...



I understand what you mean in that if something "isn't there" you can't add it in later. But the idea that ebony versus rosewood will sound noticeably different on a recording is borderline funny. 

We're not discussing an acoustic guitar in the room with you where the woods resonating are what you're hearing. We're discussing a digital signal of 1's and 0's after it's all said and done. 

Best example? Look at how much of a difference in tone the IR amp used for a recording has, versus swapping in another guitar. The IR with a massive EQ shift matters more. 

But yeah, don't build a guitar out of balsa wood that's not the same "quality" as other woods.


----------



## nistley (Jun 28, 2017)

Mathemagician said:


> I understand what you mean in that if something "isn't there" you can't add it in later. But the idea that ebony versus rosewood will sound noticeably different on a recording is borderline funny.



You're kind of changing the goal posts though. Most things can be massaged in production and mixing to an unrecognizable level. Yet, other things being equal, rosewood vs ebony does impact tone, and so is a valid factor for a purchasing decision.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jun 28, 2017)

Well truthfully, anything that makes someone buy something is a valid factor in a purchasing decision. The main reason being "do they like it". If someone likes ebony for any reason at all, that's good enough. 
There doesn't have to be further explanation. 

However, my point is when someone begins trying to rationalize it with graphs that look great, but if we both plugged into the same amp with the same settings no one would notice. And that's the point I'm making. You can't hear it when it comes to electric guitars, ebony does however FEEL different to the touch. And I think among other things, people tend to confuse the two.


----------



## odibrom (Jun 28, 2017)

Most wood choices are about touch feel and not tone, though, sound/tone is generally included in feel...


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Jun 28, 2017)

A-Branger said:


> I bet you no-one here on SSO would complain about an Ibanez using richlite.



Come on man, you've been around here long enough to know not to take that bet! It's an SS.org staple: 'oh man, if Ibanez released a guitar with X, Y and Z, it'd be an immediate purchase for me.' _Exact guitar gets released. _'Ah man, if only they didn't paint the inside of the control cavity! Maybe next year...'


----------



## A-Branger (Jun 28, 2017)

Sermo Lupi said:


> Come on man, you've been around here long enough to know not to take that bet! It's an SS.org staple: 'oh man, if Ibanez released a guitar with X, Y and Z, it'd be an immediate purchase for me.' _Exact guitar gets released. _'Ah man, if only they didn't paint the inside of the control cavity! Maybe next year...'



 "if only had a reverse headstock"..... and a longer scale, and different frets, and a blah blah bridge, and different dimarzio, and mapple board, and different color, no binding.... basically if it was a completely different guitar, but only if it was a prestige, only then I could say "I dont have the money, but I would wait 5 years till these go into the second hand market, and hope my GAS doesnt change"


----------



## A-Branger (Jun 28, 2017)

nistley said:


> You're kind of changing the goal posts though. Most things can be massaged in production and mixing to an unrecognizable level. Yet, other things being equal, rosewood vs ebony does impact tone, and so is a valid factor for a purchasing decision.



yes, everything impacts the tone. And if you do experiments you can find it and have data, that its true. But much this affects?, and how much you can actually hear the difference its another thing.

fretboard have an impact?, sure they do, can you hear it?, nope I dont think so. There are far bigger factors that come into place first before the fretboard have an impact. The fretboard helps the neck stability, like an extra lamination as its glued into it, and its what hold down the frets. So if your fretwork is sloppy, then yes you can have a big effect, or if you use balsa wood to hold down frets. But the hardness difference between ebony/rosewood/mapple is not that appart. Heck even people compare mapple to the sound of ebony (birght) vs the rosewood (warm), when mapple is actually softer than rosewood and ebony (at least in the hardness chart I found).

Things that affect your tone bigger than the fretboard material. Talking about the guitar itself without going into pick/cable/amp/cab/microphone/ect:
in no particular order:
-Strings, including gauge and tunning
-Scale lenght
-Electronics and pickups
-position of such pickups. close/far from bridge and up/down to the string
-type of bride and how its attached to the guitar
-material of such bridge
-nut 
-frets material
-neck material. Wood used and how many, the more laminations the more glue, the harder it is. Also including any reinforcement 
-neck construction. bolt on, neck trough, set neck
-body material and size of the body. also including laminations/tops

If you dont believe it, go around youtube, theres heaps of comparo videos of people changing the neck on a fender instrument guitar and bass, to compare the effects of a mapple vs rosewood fretboard on the same body. Theres a difference?.... tiny tiny tiny bit. can you hear it?, in some nope, in other maaaaaaaybe?. If the guy changed his pick he would get a bigger sound? probably. Could you be able to tell the difference on a store/recording and base your purchase desition purely on the sound characteristics of it?, nope


----------



## JohnTanner (Jun 29, 2017)

every ibanez should have a reverse headstock... so neat lookin


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jun 29, 2017)

Keeping my fingers crossed that this time around Ibanez will release an affordable Prestige line of _basses_, for Pete's sake. It's cool that they've been doing so much experimentation with the Bass Workshop line, but apart from the first multiscale they did, those have all been Indo-made models. Nothing wrong with something being made in Indonesia, of course. I have four MII Ibbies (2 guitars + 2 basses), but it'd be nice to get something a level up in quality of materials and craftsmanship.

The Prestige guitar line has affordable (well, "affordable") RGs in 6, 7, and 8 string versions, so why is there no affordable Prestige SR? The cheapest Prestige SR, the SR5000, is $2200. Looking over on Sweetwater, here are the Prestige guitar models that are cheaper than that: RG652 ($1099), RG655 ($1199), TM1730 & TM1803 ($1199), TM1702 & 1730AHM ($1299), RG752 ($1399), RG657 ($1499), RG752 ($1499), RGD2127Z ($1599), RG852 ($1699), S652 ($1899), and S657 ($1999).

So not even counting color and bridge variants, Sweetwater exclusives, or guitars that are the same price as the SR5000, that's _thirteen_ Prestige guitars for less than the price of the cheapest Prestige bass.

Seriously, Ibanez, would it be too much to ask for a barebones $1500 SR? I don't need a 9 piece neck or wenge top. My bass workshop fretless SR4 is super comfy, light, and easy to play, but it sure would be nice to be able to get a nicer SR without having to pay through the nose for it. Guitarists have enough, give us bassists some love.

(...and yes, I realize that next to what boutique basses from other brands cost, Prestige basses are actually pretty affordable )


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 29, 2017)

There's just not a lot of breathing room in that price range for a Prestige SR. The Premium line has the $1200 to $1500 space pretty well covered, even getting into the $1700 range if counting BTB and Anniversary models.

The woods aren't what makes the Prestige models more expensive, not at all, it's the craftsmanship, and to a lesser extent the hardware/electronics. For <$1500 you'd basically be getting a GSR200 built in Fujigen, and no one is going to buy that, even if it would actually be a great platform.

The closest thing to what you want was the SR4000, which was a simplified SR5000 for about $700 less, and it was recently discontinued because it wasn't selling. So, they tried, you didn't buy it, so they're not likely to try it again too soon.


----------



## cardinal (Jun 29, 2017)

And used Prestige basses are a huge bargain. Sometimes people are practically giving them away.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jun 29, 2017)

nvm not worth it


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Jun 29, 2017)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Affordable bass discussion



Tbh i'd much rather them come out with some solid color S series so they could pull them down to at least mid range RG prices. The indo SR's are so solid that the prestige line doesn't need to come down IMO.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Jun 30, 2017)

silverabyss said:


> People want that waxed and buffed gloss that ESP has with their ebony



Yup, that's all I want.

Don't care if it's actually ebony, I'd be more than fine with Richlite. I just love the aesthetics of it.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Jun 30, 2017)

Sephiroth952 said:


> Tbh i'd much rather them come out with some solid color S series so they could pull them down to at least mid range RG prices. The indo SR's are so solid that the prestige line doesn't need to come down IMO.



Yeah the S fan struggle is preeeetty authentic.
Really disappointing seeing a new RG prestige launch at ~$1100 while a nearly identical new S prestige will launch at ~$1600.


----------



## Sogradde (Jun 30, 2017)

I can obviously only speak for myself but I care mostly about aesthetics when i complain about rosewood. I do beliebe the woods have an effect to some degree but claiming that the fretboard makes a difference you can detect by ear is unlikely.
Thus, I would gladly take ebony, richlite, dyed rosewood or even some random ass wood someone drew with a sharpie on, as long as it is black when the guitar is black.


----------



## Dayn (Jun 30, 2017)

I'm fine with rosewood. Every single instrument I have has a rosewood fretboard, except the electric violin that has an ebony board. Good rosewood looks very pretty. I like the combination of that deep, dark red-brown with black. Matches the furniture. Tone is irrelevant.

That being said, that RGD3127 is on my bucket list. I had the chance to try a Premium with a maple fretboard, as the only other guitar with a maple fretboard I played was a crappy off-brand strat and that was hell. But that Premium's maple board didn't feel any different to my rosewood Prestige in any significant sense. I was after a 2127, but a new white one? Yes please.


----------



## A-Branger (Jul 2, 2017)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Keeping my fingers crossed that this time around Ibanez will release an affordable Prestige line of _basses_, for Pete's sake.



Ibanez basses is a whole different thing from their gutiars. Their "top of the range" stuff is really the Premium line, the prestige is there for I dont know, hold down the flag name? with the absurd price of it and the 10 years of that "yo dawg I heard you like wenge so we build this bass" kinda build who I have no idea if anyone had ever bough one.

The build quality, woods, and electronics of the Premium line is their top of the game and you cant ask for more really. Stop using that mentality of "Ibanez needs to be prestige Japan=good / Indo=bad..." And go get a nice Premium SR that you wont regret. 
Bass workshops are nice, but they are at same level as their top of the standard line. Premium basses are better than the bass workshops. If a price of one matches the other is because the complexity of the bass workshop build needed to be more expensive, but Premium is far ahead in quality/specs/build


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jul 3, 2017)

A-Branger said:


> Ibanez basses is a whole different thing from their gutiars. Their "top of the range" stuff is really the Premium line, the prestige is there for I dont know, hold down the flag name? with the absurd price of it and the 10 years of that "yo dawg I heard you like wenge so we build this bass" kinda build who I have no idea if anyone had ever bough one.
> 
> The build quality, woods, and electronics of the Premium line is their top of the game and you cant ask for more really. Stop using that mentality of "Ibanez needs to be prestige Japan=good / Indo=bad..." And go get a nice Premium SR that you wont regret.
> Bass workshops are nice, but they are at same level as their top of the standard line. Premium basses are better than the bass workshops. If a price of one matches the other is because the complexity of the bass workshop build needed to be more expensive, but Premium is far ahead in quality/specs/build



I have a Premium BTB 5 and a Workshop SR fretless 4, so I have experience with both.

They both have nice _specs_, but the build quality just isn't there compared to my MIJ Bacchus jazz clone. Yes, that includes the Premium. I wouldn't say the Premium is bad by any measure. It's a nice enough bass. I'd just change the mentality you think I have from "Japan = Good, Indo = bad" to "Indo = Good, Japan = Better." I don't dismiss a guitar or bass immediately just because it's Indo, or I wouldn't have _four_ of them.


----------



## A-Branger (Jul 3, 2017)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I have a Premium BTB 5 and a Workshop SR fretless 4, so I have experience with both.
> 
> They both have nice _specs_, but the build quality just isn't there compared to my MIJ Bacchus jazz clone. Yes, that includes the Premium. I wouldn't say the Premium is bad by any measure. It's a nice enough bass. I'd just change the mentality you think I have from "Japan = Good, Indo = bad" to "Indo = Good, Japan = Better." I don't dismiss a guitar or bass immediately just because it's Indo, or I wouldn't have _four_ of them.


fair enough bro, and sorry for that, Im just going from the forum "standards" of what people think when they say Ibanez. 

Im happy enough with the quality of what they offer, but not enough with their questionable choices of colors/tops, reason why I have spend many years waiting for something that never happened. They spend years before updating any line like they do on their guitars. Basses they dont get much attention. Their prestige line like I mention is being settle into that one wenge fest bass for 10 years with a sprinkle of one natural plain SR for maybe a couple of years during that time with one other shape now discontinued too. Like I said their top of the range is premium, for me its like they dont have a prestige line. I have never seen one, I dont really like their only one offering, and the price of it is ridiculous. For that price Im better getting something else


----------



## hatena6 (Aug 10, 2017)

JBBM specs might be changed.
At first, JBBM had 3pc maple/bubinga neck and rosewood fingerboard, but now , Ibanez site displays that it have 3pc maple/purpleheart neck and ebony fingerboard.
http://www.ibanez.com/products/u_eg...&cat_id=1&series_id=39&data_id=398&color=CL01


----------



## aWoodenShip (Aug 10, 2017)

hatena6 said:


> JBBM specs might be changed.
> At first, JBBM had 3pc maple/bubinga neck and rosewood fingerboard, but now , Ibanez site displays that it have 3pc maple/purpleheart neck and ebony fingerboard.
> http://www.ibanez.com/products/u_eg...&cat_id=1&series_id=39&data_id=398&color=CL01



Looks like they've also changed it from "available Summer 2017" to Autumn


----------



## hatena6 (Aug 26, 2017)

http://www.bettermusic.com.au/ibanez-jemjrsp-pk


----------



## Mr_Metal_575 (Aug 28, 2017)

Any news about possible Robby Baca or Cameron Maynard sigs?

Their LACS are incredible and I think Ibanez should really put Premium equivalents or something


This thing man...


----------



## diagrammatiks (Aug 28, 2017)

hatena6 said:


> JBBM specs might be changed.
> At first, JBBM had 3pc maple/bubinga neck and rosewood fingerboard, but now , Ibanez site displays that it have 3pc maple/purpleheart neck and ebony fingerboard.
> http://www.ibanez.com/products/u_eg...&cat_id=1&series_id=39&data_id=398&color=CL01



thats an upgrade in my book. liking the look of the jbbm more and more. it's 1599. I can't anywhere that says where it's made? It doesn't seem like it could be a sig and japanese at that price point?


----------



## Nicki (Aug 28, 2017)

I'm glad they're bringing back the RGD with a floating trem. I have the 2127Z and it's one of the best guitars I own. But that price is... more than what the 2127Z went for.


----------



## Kevcarnage (Aug 29, 2017)

the rgd7ucs is over 2,000. such a fine instrument though. Craftsmanship is 10x better than my indo guitar


----------

